# Blattgrün



## Ferdinand (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo

Meine Teichpflanzen sind in der letzten Zeit förmlich explodiert, aber leider sind sie zwar groß und üppig haben aber kein richtiges Blattgrün sondern sind hellgrün bis gelb gemasert.
Bräuchte schnell Hilfe!


----------



## Christine (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Blattgrün*

Hallo Ferdinand,

kann es sein, dass Dein Wasser übermässig kalkhaltig ist?


----------



## danyvet (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Blattgrün*

also bei Landpflanzen sagt man da Chlorose dazu, wenn die Blätter gelb werden. Ist durch eine Mangelernährung bedingt (meist zu wenig Stickstoff und/oder Eisen, aber auch andere Mineralstoffe). Wie das bei Wasserpflanzen aussieht, weiß ich nicht, denke aber, dass das da nicht anders ist.


----------



## nik (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Blattgrün*

Hallo Ferdinand,

chlorotisch passt schon. Da es eine Störung der Chlorophyllbildung ist, sind die daran beteiligten Nährstoffe die ersten Verdächtigen im Mangel zu sein. Das sind vor allem Eisen, Stickstoff und Magnesium.
Ich komme ja von der intensiven Pflanzenaquaristik und da sind solche Erscheinungen ständiges Thema. Clorosen sind so ein komplexes Thema, dass will keiner mehr wirklich wissen. Da spielt Tod und Teufel eine Rolle, aber idR. sind die Mängel drei genannten Nährstoffe die Ursache.

Ist halt eine Frage, welchen Aufwand man treibt, alle drei Stoffe lassen sich messen und vermutlich ist einer oder mehrere im Mangel. Man kann - das ist nicht empfehlenswert - auf Verdacht düngen. Bis auf Kaliumnitrat, da wird man gleich des Bombenbastelns verdächtigt, ist der Rest leicht und günstig erhältlich. 

Wie groß ist dein Teich und welches Wasser verwendest du für den? 
Wie würdest du mengenmäßig deine Pflanzen beschreiben?
Wie sonnig liegt der Teich?
Hast du Fische, fütterst du zu, wieviel?
edit: wie filterst du?

Gruß, Nik


----------



## Digicat (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Blattgrün*

Servus Nik



> Wie groß ist dein Teich und welches Wasser verwendest du für den?
> Wie würdest du mengenmäßig deine Pflanzen beschreiben?
> Wie sonnig liegt der Teich?
> Hast du Fische, fütterst du zu, wieviel?
> edit: wie filterst du?



Guckst du hier (Klick auf den Usernamen > öffentliches Profil .. )


----------



## nik (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Blattgrün*

Hallo Helmut,

Danke!  

Hallo Ferdinand,

drei Dinge:

- mir ist noch die Frage nach dem Substrat eingefallen. ? 

- Den UV-C nur so lange laufen lassen wie unbedingt notwendig! Eisen reagiert z.B. mit Phosphat und fällt unlöslich aus. Es entstehen aber im Zuge der Mineralisation natürliche Chelatoren, die mit Fe Verbindungen eingehen und bis zu deren bakteriellen Abbau oder der Zerstörung durch UV-C das Fe vor solchen Reaktionen schützen. Muss nicht so sein, passt aber theoretisch gut ins Bild deiner chlorotischen Pflanzen.

- Zeolithe haben adsorbierende Wirkung - und kein Mensch weiß, was es tut! Verschiedene Zeolithe haben unterschiedliche Eigenschaften und sind wegen ihrer Nährstoffe adsorbierenden Wirkung berüchtigt! Kein Pflanzenaquarium mit Zeolith oder Sinterglas!
Ich denke, eine oder beide Komponenten sind für deinen Nährstoffmangel verantwortlich.

So auf die Hoppla kriegst du das nicht gelöst. UV-C und Zeolithe sind beide geeignet Nährstoffmängel zu erzeugen. Was es nun ist musst du probieren. Es kann doof laufen, du lässt beides sein und hast trotzdem Nährstoffmängel. Dann geht es an's Zudüngen, Das es so weit kommt, denke ich nicht, die Fische werden sicher gefüttert

Gruß, Nik


----------



## Ferdinand (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Blattgrün*

Hallo

zuerst schon mal danke!!!

Also meine UV-C habe ich noch aus, hatte ihn bis jetzt nur ca. 3Tage an, zur Vorbeugung.
Zeolith  werde ich mal drin lassen, weil der Filter gerade erst eingelaufen ist.

Das Wasser werde ich die Tage testen lassen und dann sehe ich ja die Mängel.

Aber schon mal zum Düngen:

Wie bringe ich Eisen, Stickstoff und Magnesium in den Teich??
 So spontan kommt mir da für das Eisen, Eisennägel oder Eisenpulver, für Stickstoff Hornspäne und für Magnesium Magnesiumpulver.

Aber das ist sicherlich falsch, dennoch möchte ich mir keine teuren Dünger kaufen! Also wie kann ich diese über alternativ Wege ins Wasser bringen?


----------



## nik (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Blattgrün*

Hallo Ferdinand, 

würde mich wundern, wenn du einen Messwert für Magnesium bekommst. Deshalb habe ich übrigens gefragt, welches Wasser du verwendest. Vielleicht schaust du dir ja doch mal meine Fragen an. Es hilft, mir ein Bild zu machen. Das erläutere ich gerne. Aber ohne die Informationen geht das in epische Breite und das ist zuviel.

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das Zeolith ein Problem ist, ist so hoch, dass ich es nie(!) verwendete. Das ist sogar recht leicht zu begründen. Wegen der unterschiedlichen Zeolithe ist die adsorbierende Wirkung unterschiedlich. Es ist ein Naturprodukt und wird an vielen verschiedenen Stellen abgebaut. In jedem Fall wirkt Zeolith selektiv und auch ungewiss. Einen Teil der Nährstoffe adsorbiert es, andere gar nicht. Das hat es gemeinsam mit Phos-ex, Sinterglas(Nitrat) etc. UV-C gehört nur eingeschränkt dazu. 

Nun hat man in einem Teich unvermeidlichen organischen Eintrag. Z.B. eingewehte Blätter, absterbende Pflanzenmasse, eingebrachtes Futter - wobei es einigermaßen unwichtig ist, ob die Fische es fressen oder nicht -, verendete Fische, etc. welches der mikrobiellen Zersetzung, ich verwende dafür lieber den Begriff Mineralisation, unterliegt. Das ist gut, denn das ergibt ein recht passendes Nährstoffangebot für die Pflanzen. Im Grunde lässt man natürliche Vorgänge laufen und hat ein gutes Ergebnis. Sie müssen nur im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten bleiben. 8edit]: das zielt auf die Vermeidung der Überlastung des Systems ab. Darauf muss man seinen Blick richten und den Prozess moderieren, nicht den Bock mit Gewalt hinten herumheben[/edit] Mit Phos-ex, Sinterglas, Zeolith nimmt man partiellen Einfluss auf einen sowieso zu reichlichen Nährstoffcocktail und sorgt vor allem für Ungleichgewichte. Schlichtes Beispiel Kalium(K). Mit der organischen Masse wird N, P K, in einem sinnvollen Verhältnis eingebracht, wenn nun P und N verringert wird, ergibt sich ein nicht folgenloser K- Überschuss. Es gibt z.B. das Problem der Nährstoffverdrängung. Ein Überangebot eines Nährstoffs behindert die Pflanze bei der Aufnahme eines anderen. Das ist komplex, ein Fass ohne Boden und man hat die beste Chance auf guten Pflanzenwuchs, wenn man die erwünschten Prozesse unterstützt, moderiert. Das Prinzip "viel hilft viel" geht nicht , es sind alles Gleichgewichte. Solche selektiven Eingriffe kann man bei Fischen machen, die stören solche Mängel/Überschüsse wenig bis gar nicht, mit Pflanzen geht es schief.

Deswegen muss in einem pflanzenlastigen Teich vor allem der Nährstoffcocktail auf sein Niveau und seine Vollständigkeit betrachtet werden. Damit verbieten sich obige selektive Maßnahmen.

Gruß, Nik


----------



## Ferdinand (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Blattgrün*

ok ich habe das Zeolith entfernt, das Ergebnis werde ich so in 4 Wochen sehen?

ah ich habe normales Pfälzer Leitungswasser benutz (sehr wenig Kalk, Härte 0-1, glaube viel Eisen)
*ich musste ein Wasserwechsel im März durchführen.

die restlichen Fragen sind in meinem Profil erklärt


----------



## nik (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Blattgrün*

Hallo Ferdinand,

auf Leitungswasser habe ich gehofft. Dann gibt es vermutlich eine "Trinkwasseranalyse" online für deine Stadt/Gemeinde - die würde mich interessieren! Google mal nach Trinkwasseranalyse und deiner Stadt/Gemeinde und poste den link.

edit: 


> die restlichen Fragen sind in meinem Profil erklärt


Nö, sind sie nicht. Wenn dir das zuviel ist, gib Bescheid. Setze bitte bei mir kein Helfersyndrom voraus. Es ist nicht mein Problem und kann es leicht sein lassen.

Gruß, Nik


----------



## Ferdinand (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Blattgrün*

http://www.twk-kl.de/irj/servlet/prt/portal/prtroot/docs/guid/70815633-2c08-2d10-19af-c54f72d01679 



> Wie groß ist dein Teich und welches Wasser verwendest du für den?
> Wie würdest du mengenmäßig deine Pflanzen beschreiben?
> Wie sonnig liegt der Teich?
> Hast du Fische, fütterst du zu, wieviel?
> edit: wie filterst du?



- 1300l
- Leitungswasser
- sehr bepflanzt
- Liegt morgens und ab nachmittags in der Sonne dennoch durch Baum etwas beschattet.
- Ich füttre 2-mal in der Woche, relativ wenig
- insgesamt 8 Fische alles klein bis auf 2, die größer geraten sind (2x W & 6xM -> nur ein W laicht)
- Ich filtere mit einem Einkammersystem, Japanmatten und Lavasteine (+ UVC, dennoch nur bei Bedarf!)
- Pumpe 3000l/h


----------



## nik (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Blattgrün*

Hallo Ferdinand,

wenn du bei deinem nächsten Posting das Pflanzsubstrat erwähnst, ist es komplett.

Du hast ideales Wasser. Dass das Wasser so weich ist, ist ein großer Vorteil. Ansonsten ist es ausgesprochen nährstoffarm. Wenig Nitrat, sehr wenig Kalium und zu wenig Magnesium, Phosphat, Spurenelemente gegen Null.

Es ist sinnvoll das Wasser mal auf Nitrat und Phosphat und spaßeshalber mal auf Eisen  durchmessen zu lassen. Spaßeshalber deshalb, weil ich sowieso bei Fe mit n.n. (nicht nachweisbar) rechne. Der Rest ist uninteressant.Edit: : Der pH-Wert ist noch interessant. Die Wasserprobe solltest du unter Wasser blasenfrei verschließen, damit die Probe auch mit fem pH deines Teiches beim Tester ankommt.  Dann lässt sich in Verbindung mit deinem Wasserwechsel (wieviel, wie lange her) sehen wie sich das Nährstoffniveau in deinem Teich entwickelt. 

Du hast nun eine reine biologische Filterung. Das bedeutet, organische Stoffe werden mineralisiert und stehen den Pflanzen wieder als Nährstoff zur Verfügung. Eisen hat eine Sonderstellung, weil es sehr reaktionsfreudig ist.
Der einzige "Austrag" der entstandenen Nährstoffe erfolgt durch deren Einbau in Pflanzen und abernten von Pflanzenüberschüssen.

Außer dem Abwarten der Testergebnisse kannst du im Moment nur Magnesium aufdüngen. Das ist in jedem Fall zu gering und kann ohne Nebenwirkungen schon zugegeben werden. Dazu brauchst du Magnesiumsulfat (MgSO4x7H20). Liest sich schlimmer als es ist, du bekommst es in jedem Baumarkt bei den Düngemitteln unter der Bezeichnung Bittersalz. So ein Sack mit 5 Kg reicht ewig und kostet kleines Geld.
Davon kannst du 100 g zugeben. Das Salz löst sich sehr gut.

Andere Salze, falls deren Zugabe notwendig ist, werden in erheblich geringeren Dosierungen verabreicht.

Ich erkläre noch kurz was du damit machst. Nominal erhöhst du den Mg-Gehalt deines Teichwassers von knappen 2 mg/l auf 10 mg/l. Praktisch spielt der absolute Gehalt an Magnesium für Pflanzen keine sonderliche Rolle, aber es steht in der Aufnahme durch die Pflanze in Konkurrenz mit Calcium. Das ist in deinem Wasser mit knappen 30 mg/l vorhanden, Das Verhöltnis von Ca zu Mg spielt eine wichtige Rolle, denn die Pflanzen bekommen bei einem relativ hohen Ca Gehalt nicht ausreichend Magnesium obwohl es absolut ausreichend vorhanden ist.. Bei dir beträgt das Verhältnis von Ca zu Mg ca. 15:1. Ein gutes Verhältnis beträgt etwa 4:1 bis 3:1.

Die Aussicht: Wir versuchen jetzt die Makronährstoffe N, P, K gerade zu ziehen. Löse dich bitte von dem Gedanken Phosphat und Nitrat wären die Ursache für Algen, das stimmt einfach nicht. Es mag manchmal Auslöser sein, die Ursache ist es nicht! Nitrat und Phosphat sind keine zwangsläufigen Algenauslöser (, sogar im Gegenteil ), es sind essentielle Pflanzennährstoffe! 

Wenn du vielleicht ein freundliches Hallo deinem Posting voranstellst und dein Posting genauso freundlich abschließt, dann fühlte ich mich nicht so benutzt. 

Gruß, Nik


----------



## Ferdinand (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Blattgrün*

Hallo

Die Wasserwerte werden in knapp 2 Wochen bereit stehen, weil ich nun eine Woche verreisen muss.
Edit: Welche Werte werden gebraucht, außer ph,Fe,N,P,K ?

Aber ich bedanke mich, schon mal jetzt, für die große Aufmerksamkeit und die sehr guten Antworten.

Vielen Dank

Gruß
Feridnand


----------



## nik (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Blattgrün*

Hallo Ferdinand,

ob du K gemessen bekommst, würde ich mal bezweifeln. Spielt auch nicht so die Rolle, da K sich ohne denitrifizierenden Prozesse ausreichend parallel zu NO3 verhält. N als NO3, P als PO4 und der pH-Wert (eingeschränkt) reichen zur besseren Übersicht. Da der pH schon über den Tag schwankt, wäre die Zeit der Probenentnahme informativ. Fe ist bei dir im Zusammenhang mit der Chlorose von Bedeutung. Also pH, Fe, NO3 und PO4.

Schönen Urlaub!

Gruß, Nik


----------



## Ferdinand (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Blattgrün*

Hallo bin zurück


 hier kommen die Werte, sind unglaublich!!!
pH:   7,0
PO4: 0
NO3: 0
Fe:    0

dafür das ich nur 1300l habe und 8 Fische!

Gruß


----------



## Ferdinand (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Blattgrün*

seit jetzt Ihr in Urlaub???

Gruß


----------



## nik (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Blattgrün*

Hallo Ferdinand,



Ferdinand schrieb:


> Hallo bin zurück
> 
> 
> hier kommen die Werte, sind unglaublich!!!
> ...


soweit so gut. Praktisch bedeutet das, dass es für die Pflanzen ein ungewisses Defizit an Nährstoffen gibt, welches nicht durch organischen Eintrag (Futter, Laub, etc.) gedeckt wird.

Die n.n. (nicht nachweisbar) für NO3, Fe und der geringe Mg-Gehalt passen gut als Ursache der Chlorose ins Bild.
Zum Mg (Bittersalz) und der Dosierung habe ich schon geschrieben. 

Zum NO3. Stickstoff lässt sich in verschiedenen Formen düngen. Am unproblematischsten ist die Verwendung von Kaliumnitrat KNO3. Google mal danach, dann wird dir klar warum viele Apotheker das mit "langhaarigen Bombenlegern" in Verbindung bringen. Am besten kennt man seinen Apotheker und sagt ihm, dass es für die Wasserdüngung verwendet wird, dann solltest du es bekommen
20 gr. auf 1300 l erhöhen NO3 um ca. 10 mg/l und Kalium auf 8 mg/l.

Zum Fe: Man kann Fetrilon vom Gärtner/Baumarkt zugeben.Dosierung müsste ich nachsehen, denn ich weiß nicht wie die Lösung angesetzt wird. Halte ich eh für nicht so elegant.Elegant wäre ein Aquariendünger. Mit denen lässt sich der Fe-Wert anheben, es gibt ein wenig Kalium hinzu und fügt vor allem Spurenelemente hinzu. Das ist immer günstig, kann man bei halbwegs normaler Dosierung nichts kaputt machen. 
Tropica Pflanzennahrung (nicht +) und Easy Life Pro Fito fielen mir als geeignete Dünger ein, die nur wenig K zugeben.

Das Mg brauchst du nur einmal zugeben und dann erst wieder beim nächsten Teilwasserwechsel entsprechend der Wechslmenge. Wenn du nie wechselst funktioniert das natürlich irgendwann nicht mehr.
Bei NO3 und Fe müsstest du schon den Verbrauch erfassen. Also Wasser wie beschrieben aufdüngen und nach 2 Tagen kontrollieren lassen.

Der Dünger kostet ein bisschen Geld, aber du hast alle Chancen deine Pflanzen mal in Bestform zu sehen. 

Phosphat werden alle neidisch gucken, so toll ist PO4 n.n. aber nicht. Ich bin sicher, nach obigen Düngemaßnahmen werden die Pflanzen irgendwann ein P-Defizit zeigen. Das kannst du an einer deiner "Sauerstoffpflanzen" dann recht gut erkennen. Die werden in der Triebspitze im Umfang merklich kleiner, dunkler grün und wenn es extrem wird, fassen die Pflanzen sich in der Triebspitze "starrer" an.  Das entsprechende Salz ist leicht und günstig zu besorgen, die Düngung funktioniert aber anders als bei den anderen Nährstoffen.

edit: zu welcher tageszeit hast du die Wasserprobe genommen?

Gruß, Nik


----------



## Ferdinand (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Blattgrün*

Hallo,

erst mal vielen vielen dank

Ich habe die Probe nachmittags genommen, unter Luftausschluss.

Gruß
Ferdinand


----------

